# Hello from Andy&bea



## andy&bea (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi folks, been a boater for many many years, but now our grandaughter Amelia (8) amelia lives with us we are going to try camping. I have bought an old pilote 700 a class, a tidy little thing with all the bits including a jet boat on the back, so any info on good sites overnighters with a slipway handy would be apreciated. regards  Andy


----------



## tresrikay (Nov 30, 2007)

Hello and welcome, I also came to vanning from boating. Hope like me you don't regret it and enjoy your van.    regards rick.


----------



## Geoff.W (Nov 30, 2007)

Hello and welcome. I'm new here as well but I think these are the friendlyist bunch of the lot

Regards Geoff.​


----------



## cipro (Nov 30, 2007)

andy&bea said:


> Hi folks, been a boater for many many years, but now our grandaughter Amelia (8) amelia lives with us we are going to try camping. I have bought an old pilote 700 a class, a tidy little thing with all the bits including a jet boat on the back, so any info on good sites overnighters with a slipway handy would be apreciated. regards  Andy



Hi andybea welcome, dont know any overnights with slipways, but im sure some one will.

perhaps start a thread with the question u never now


----------



## sundown (Nov 30, 2007)

hi andy&bea, & welcome,
I too used to be interested in boating had a 2 berth triple hull
hayling 17 cabin cruiser with a 40 hp outboard did some fishing and a lot of zipping around on the river tay        sundown


----------



## andy&bea (Nov 30, 2007)

Many thanks for the welcome sundown,geoff.w and tresrikay. I am sure I will enjoy the camper and the website as well we have only done a cople of trips since getting her, but are planning for a busy year starting next spring. I will however be traveling during the week on my own, (wife has to look after the grandaughter) through the winter my first trip will be to oban, to see an old friend.  best regards  Andy


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 30, 2007)

hi and welcome


----------



## walkers (Dec 2, 2007)

welcome new members all


----------



## lenny (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi .welcome Andy and Bea, Watch the site and enjoy and everything else will fall into place..Good luck  ..Lenny


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 3, 2007)

andy&bea said:


> Hi folks, been a boater for many many years, but now our grandaughter Amelia (8) amelia lives with us we are going to try camping. I have bought an old pilote 700 a class, a tidy little thing with all the bits including a jet boat on the back, so any info on good sites overnighters with a slipway handy would be apreciated. regards  Andy



These Posts have resurected an Idea that came to me After moving from boating to vans, Why dont marinas join the c.l. c.s schemes, it would be ideal second income and many are in excellent locations and all have what we and boaters need, chemical emptying, water and Gas. I wonder if an approach to British Waterways might plant the Idea, or maybe approaches from the clubs might be worhwhile. I know on of the clubs hold rallies at Lime View marina near Stockport in Cheshire.(no good for jetskis though)


----------



## andy&bea (Dec 3, 2007)

What a good idea tresrikay, I will be talking to a british waterways marinas manager at a party in december, although they are a seperate company of british waterways they have the 16 marinas round the country, I will put your idea to him and see what happens.
By the way mine is a jet boat and can go slow as well as fast.  bestregards  Andy


----------

